# this is what i call 'a toy'



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

check this out boy would i love one of these
http://www.break.com/index/insanely-fast-remote-controlled-jet-2116689


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

OMG! That was awesome Bud! Did you believe the speed? What kind of power did his remote have and even better what was his vision like 10/10? Man, that was something. Another thing to add to my wish list! Flatband


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Coool


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

I'd break it in seconds ... cool though.


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

Fantastic stuff.
My grandson has a remote control tank,It has engine noise-smoke comes out of the exhaust-Best of all it fires bbs and has a red dot sight.
He keeps it at our place-been using it to scare the cats from front garden.Works a treat.


----------

